# p dying?



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

My Manuelli is on his last leg. He's upside down and swimming on his side. I posted earlier about mixing meds and was recommended to do a salt treatment. Cloudy eye - mixing meds post if you'd like to read. I have done 2 water changes after a maracyn two treatment and am now on the third day of salt which has been added already. All parameters are fine. Don't know what to do. He seemed perfectly fine yesterday. Although still has cloudy eyes. I made sure not to pour the salty water near him every time. He was swimming a bit funny again just before the first addition of salt and then seemed ok that evening. A bit on his side yet stressed very easily. Still is darting into sides and everything when you are next to the tank.
But is not nlooking good at all.

Please Help!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would certainly check your nitrates.
I just read the other thread on mixing meds....I would have done what Giggle's suggested if it were myself...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i am with ak on this and you probably should have just tried salt and turning up the temp a bit. also you can cover the tank with a sheet to keep him from freaking out. lots less stress. keep the lights off.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well he's still the same right now. Sideways and upside down. Swimming very little 'till I get close. Nitrates are at about 20. Everything still reading zero. Will cover tank and hope for the best. Don't know what else to do at this point.

And yes nitrates usually around the 40 range. Will check tap water. 
And unfortunately shark aquarium and aquascape.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Mortimer said:


> Well he's still the same right now. Sideways and upside down. Swimming very little 'till I get close. Nitrates are at about 20. Everything still reading zero. Will cover tank and hope for the best. Don't know what else to do at this point.
> 
> And yes nitrates usually around the 40 range. Will check tap water.
> And unfortunately shark aquarium and aquascape.


what do you mean by "And unfortunately shark aquarium and aquascape."

it kinda sounds like a swim bladder issue. but that would be thought to be separate from the coudy eye


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well he's in the corner nose up. Still breathing though.
Thought I might have to get another if he doesn't survive this. That's what the shark aquarium and aquascape
quote meant.

Any suggestions on what to do at this point?


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well this fish is still going. Swimming very little and leaning against the tank sides on the bottom. Sometimes aginst the filter inlets.
I have not done anything after the salt dosage. His eyes are getting white. Has been 2 days of him looking as if he's
going to croak.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe if you can post some pics or a video so we can take a look. also retest the water quality and post nitrates nitrites and ammonia so we can have a update. its good its still alive hopefully it will pull through. Also what is the temperature of the tank?


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well just checked all parameters and they look fine. Amminia = 0. nitrites = 0. nitrates = 10-20 and a ph at a hair above 7. Temp at 83 deg. Salt still in there. 1tsp per 10 gal. for 3 days. leave in for 2 weeks. Has only been 2 days since full amount added.
Sometimes he's upside down. Other times leaning on something, and saw him swimming in circles this morning. His one eye is a bit cloudier than the other and more white around it. Rather than just being the thin cloudy that everyone sees. His color hasn't changed much in his body from what I can tell.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Fish is still the same. Water parameters still ok. My GF telling me to put him out but I can't do it. Have done another water change, maybe 20%. Making an attempt to keep the salt percentage the same in the tank. Hoping he'll somehow snap out of it.
He is on the bottom and on his side. 
What to try? Could this be internal worms or something of the sort? I surely don't see any. How do I identify or treat a bladder infection?
Still confused and worried.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Mortimer said:


> Fish is still the same. Water parameters still ok. My GF telling me to put him out but I can't do it. Have done another water change, maybe 20%. Making an attempt to keep the salt percentage the same in the tank. Hoping he'll somehow snap out of it.
> He is on the bottom and on his side.
> What to try? Could this be internal worms or something of the sort? I surely don't see any. How do I identify or treat a bladder infection?
> Still confused and worried.


YOUR FISH HAS SWIM BLADDER PROBLEMS, Dont KILL IT . There was a case on this forum like this
about a month ago.

Take out half the water to lower the Pressure , Crank Your heat up to 30 c , Dose it with Salt.
Cover with Blankets and Hope for the best.

Here is some Info I found from a site.

This doesnt really have much to Do with the Nitrogen cyle , Your params are fine and Your Fish isnt
Flashing so Your good.

This is DEFINETLY Swim Bladder , f*ck the Meds for CLOUDY eye right now

Treatment is difficult, mainly because it is virtually impossible to diagnose the cause and secondly there are only a few conditions that will respond to treatment. It is always worth considering a course of antibiotic injections in case a bacterial infection is involved. An attempt should be made to see whether the fish is defecating, in case the problem is being caused by an intestinal blockage. If this is suspected it is worth either trying to feed the fish a few frozen peas, which act as a laxative, or else try baths in Epsom salts (70g / litre for 5 minutes) which has the same effect.

Hope this helps

Keep posting updates

Do You have a HOSPITAL TANK ????? Get him out of that tank ASAP and Drip him into the new one
Perhaps Take any media and put it in the hospital tank with filters etc

add Epson salt like the INFO above states

Follow this and he should live... I have a Manny and I would hate to See one Needlessly die.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't dose salt.. Mannys are extremely sensitive towards it and it could just be furthering it towards an unfortunate end.. Maracyn is a fungal med right? So it won't do anything.. I would dose with pimafix or prazi pro and keep the tank CLEAN


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Don't dose salt.. Mannys are extremely sensitive towards it and it could just be furthering it towards an unfortunate end.. Maracyn is a fungal med right? So it won't do anything.. I would dose with pimafix or prazi pro and keep the tank CLEAN


I heard its Good to Use PraziPro when getting a New fish , So perhaps Since he stated earlier
in his thread that he already did use SALT , he should still get his Manny into Some Fresh Water


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

i am sure i can help you but i dont really get what u mean, can you post a pic of the fish i need to have a look at it first


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Don't dose salt.. Mannys are extremely sensitive towards it and it could just be furthering it towards an unfortunate end.. Maracyn is a fungal med right? So it won't do anything.. I would dose with pimafix or prazi pro and keep the tank CLEAN


I agree that it sounds like swim bladder especially with the irregular swim pattern. I was just going to say that I'm not sure I would recommend salt with a mannie. I've never owned one but by the looks of their scale system, salt do more harm than good.......

Water pressure has a lot to due with your method of cure. Take that advice heavily.......


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well he did not make it.








He was given a proper burial in the flowerbed yesterday. 
Nov. 10, 2005 - Oct. 6 2009 
He will be greatly missed!

I thank everyone for the advise and will keep your info in my stockpile of Piranha files and documents. I could write a book from all the stuff
I have saved from here. Which I would think would be a great book if someone could write one. I believe I said that in a post long ago.

A new post will be added as I am deciding what to do and get next.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss man and good luck on whatever you decide to get


----------

